# Merlin frame differences



## bigreen505 (Jun 10, 2007)

Would someone please enlighten me on the differences between the Extralight, XL Compact, Agilis and Magia?

I've heard that the Magia and XL Compact are the same frame, and I've heard that the XL Compact is a little more stout and responsive in the chain stays. I'm looking for a good, all around frame that is stiff enough for riding hills all day (fast up, solid going down), but won't beat me up.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I think the Magia was the uber-lightweight version of the Agilis. Both had 'compact' geometry with sloping top tubes. The Extralight has classic geometry. No idea about the XL Compact, but my guess is it used 6/4 Ti instead of the more common 3/2.5 Ti used in the other three.


----------

